# new setup looking for help.



## teeb415 (May 16, 2011)

just set up a 10g. im looking for a festae (red terror) or snake head or an arapaima if you know an legit website where i can get them let me know please thanks... looking for small juvinile


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Is this a joke, even at small size the tank is to small


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree,a ten gallon is way to small for anything you listed,regardless of the age.You are looking or tankbusters,then you need to build a monster tank for the fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You know that nobody ever thinks about the adult size...... Just want the "cool" fish. Now, let me go goole them..... Aren't snakehead illegal in every state? They should be. I caught two last week while fishing...killed them both. Bass Pro Shops used to have a bounty on them not too long ago. Why would anyone ever want one? Ugly f'n fish. lol, 10g tank....an arapaima can grow to 8 feet long.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think arapaima is even available for sale in the hobby. I know snakeheads are illegal here and hopefully in any other state. The red terror I think would need at least a 55 gal.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know they are illegal in SC,OK TX,NC,TN and GA.Im pretty sure everywhere else as well.I believe you are correct,Susan,Ive seen arowanas,but not arapaimas.If you want one that bad,get animal crossing and catch one.Then you can stuff in in a small tank in your house in the game,lol.


----------



## teeb415 (May 16, 2011)

i had plenty of fish tanks before freshwater and saltwater.... ive done my research about them just want to know where i can get them...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm sorry but I can't help with something that is not a realistic venture.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

teeb415 said:


> i had plenty of fish tanks before freshwater and saltwater.... ive done my research about them just want to know where i can get them...


Yep, just not enough research on what tank size they need.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Are there any other fish you might be interested in? There are fish that would do well in a 10 gallon.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I believe what others are saying,is we here at Aquarium forum,do not condone the mistreatment of animals,be it fish or otherwise.Therefore,we cant provide you with information on the said fish,knowing the husbandry will be cruel in nature,as well as encouraging the ownership of illegal species.


But we will gladly help you stock the ten gallon with some reasonable stock,if you can tell us what other fish you would be interested in.


----------

